
Attenborough: Collapse of civilisation is on the horizon - crispinb
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/dec/03/david-attenborough-collapse-civilisation-on-horizon-un-climate-summit
======
adetrest
> Friends of the Earth International said the sponsorship of the summit by a
> Polish coal company “raises the middle finger to the climate”.

A long way to go.

